# ممكن طريقة تصنيع الجرافياتو؟



## rakiaeg (6 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن طريقة تصنيع الجرافياتو؟


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 يوليو 2014)

اود معرفة ما اذا كنت تقصد البوية الجرافياتو التى تشبة الدهانات العادية لكنها تحتوى على فيللر مختلف فى درجات نعومته ويمكن تلوينها ام الجرانيوليت التى تحتوى على كسر الرخام او الرمل الملون وتستخدم كالملاط وليس كدهان؟


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (22 يوليو 2014)

المقصود هوا المونة الاسمنتية الملونة المستخدمة في الواجهات ويطلق عليها اسم جرافيت او سافيتو ويكون اساسها من الاسمنت وجزاك الله كل خيرررر و على المتابعة


----------

